

The diversity of various tech companies by the numbers - skman
http://pxlnv.com/blog/tech-company-diversity-stats/

======
pchristensen
I wish they would have included demographics for the Bay Area, not just the
USA. From Wikipedia - 52.5% White, 6.7% non-Hispanic African American, 23.3%
Asian, 10.8% from other races, 5.4% from two or more races, 23.5% Hispanic or
Latin. (Incidentally, this almost exactly matches Apple's numbers, except for
Hispanic). Comparing tech worker demographics to Bay Area demographics, It's
kind of a chicken vs egg about whether the demographics precede the jobs or
vice versa, but given how geographically concentrated the tech industry is,
this seems like a bad oversight.

So compared to the US, the Bay Area is -27% white, -6% African American, +18%
Asian, +8% Hispanic. This makes the representation of white tech workers
expected, Asian less overrepresented, African American less underrepresented,
and Hispanic even MORE underrepresented.

In non-tech, it's white slightly overrepresented, African American slightly
underrepresented, and Hispanic still very underrepresented.

In leadership/executive, white captured most of Asian overrepresentation, and
African American are similar to tech workers.

2\. SF vs Peninsula/South Bay companies would have been another similar
distinction.

3\. Curious how MSFT compares to Seattle Metro.

4\. I'd also be curious to see how it would look if they broke out demographic
numbers by location - e.g. how different is Google Mountain View from Google
NYC, and how do tech worker demographics outside of the Bay Area compare to
their host cities?

------
th3iedkid
>>Gender Diversity in Non-Tech Positions

and Twitter is 50% Male and 50% female!That;s like they aimed at 50% and
achieved that!

------
kv85s
SV diversity: 1) workforce is 50% Indian, 50% Chinese. 2) Hiring from both
mainland China _and_ Taiwan. 3) hiring from all over India, not just
Bangalore.

------
dominotw
[http://do-better.herokuapp.com/](http://do-better.herokuapp.com/)

